

Why Zynga is Shedding Users - SlipperySlope
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/why-zynga-is-shedding-users.php
The takeaway ...<p>"The report stated that Zynga’s social gaming daily active users declined by 8.2 percent to 54.2 million in May. According to Cowen analyst Doug Creutz, that's because casual gamers are moving away from the Facebook platform to play games on their smartphones and tablets."<p>Facebook and its desktop ecosystem are still adjusting to, and migrating to, the mobile platform.
======
SlipperySlope
The takeaway ...

"The report stated that Zynga’s social gaming daily active users declined by
8.2 percent to 54.2 million in May. According to Cowen analyst Doug Creutz,
that's because casual gamers are moving away from the Facebook platform to
play games on their smartphones and tablets."

